# TwittArt



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

Gentils posteurs,

Puisque le nouvel emplacement du Bar sur la page d'accueil des forums coïncide désormais avec son niveau naturel, j'ai décidé de célébrer l'événement par l'ouverture d'un sujet.

Chacun de vous, même le plus modeste, sait sans doute ce qu'est *Twitter*. Ce que je vous propose n'est pas de reproduire _ici_ ce qui se fait déjà fort bien _ailleurs_, mais d'en appliquer le principe à un défi quotidien : *raconter chaque jour* (ou plusieurs fois par jour) *un moment de votre vie, dans un français correct, si possible avec style et/ou inventivité, mais dans la limite exacte de 140 caractères* (ni un de plus, ni un de moins, espaces inclues).

Les messages ainsi produits devrait ainsi permettre à celles et ceux qui ont du mal à lire plus de cinq lignes sans frôler l'accident cérébral de participer à cet ambitieux projet. Soyons fous.

Pour commencer, voici deux exemples :

_"Je ne dormais donc pas. Par l'entrebâillement du store, la lumière filtrait du jour gris et pluvieux. Je me mis à penser à une ombre chérie."

"Ce matin, l'infirmière a fait sa piqûre à Papa. De l'E.P.O. comme tous les 15 jours. Bien que cela soit incroyable, elle s'appelle Virenque."_

Voilà voilà. Ne me remerciez pas. Ou plutôt si : étonnez-moi.


Édition pour ajout doutil :

Vous pouvez utiliser cet outil en ligne, par exemple, pour surveiller le nombre de caractères utilisés dans la confection de tous vos textes


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

Je les ai surpris malgré moi. Je ne voulais pas, je ne pensais pas. Et SuperMoquette d'hurler "Vas y, souffle moi dans l'cul". J'ai peur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Je les ai surpris malgré moi. Je ne voulais pas, je ne pensais pas. Et SuperMoquette d'hurler "Vas y, souffle moi dans l'cul". J'ai peur !!!


Par exemple. 

EDIT : J'ajoute que je dédie ce fil au jeune Anthony, qui tergiverse ordinairement dans ce mode d'expression limité. Niark.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

Je ne connaissais pas Twitter. 140 caractères c'est vraiment peu. Sauf pour "partager" sa vie miteuse en croyant savoir enfin "communiquer"&#8230;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2010)

_Le Bar est redescendu dans les tréfonds. Cependant, il n'a jamais été autant visible que ces jours-ci... #RomeroStrikesAgain_


(question sous-jacente: on peut utiliser des hashtags? )


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2010)

Un soir, les 5 roots sont nés. Leurs messages postés, l'effroi devant leurs pseudos noirs passé, nous aurions juré qu'ils nous aimaient...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

[MGZ] Black Beru;6104411 a dit:
			
		

> Question sous-jacente: on peut utiliser des hashtags?


_Non, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas de copier Twitter, mais d'en adapter seulement le principe. Par ailleurs, il te reste 16 caractères à utiliser._


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2010)

_S'adapter, mais sans copier ? Voilà un challenge plus corsé. Quant aux 16 caractères, je recopierai les règles 16 fois, et m'en souviendrai._


----------



## bebert (22 Juillet 2010)

Twitter n'a rien inventé ! Le micro-blogging existait déjà dans les grottes de Lascaux puis sur le mur des chiottes !!! 

Bon, c&#8217;est pas tout ça mais il te restait 19 charactères à utiliser !


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juillet 2010)

Vends ex cave à ciel ouvert tranformée en charmante terrasse troglodite suite à glissement de terrain. Prévoir travaux. S'add. à l'hot Mart.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Comment ? Le jour s'est levé le premier et c'est quand même à moi de faire le p'tit dej ?


----------



## bebert (23 Juillet 2010)

Désolé ! J'avais dépassé la quantité de caractères requise. Puis le forum s'est mis en rideau. J'ai réécris le message en oubliant la règle.


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2010)

Hélas t'en souvient-il, du temps où la terrasse s'appelait le bar et les boules rouges fleurissaient? La nostalgie est-elle encore de mise?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2010)

Hier soir j'ai vu Marie-Madeleine et autres saints danser devant mes yeux et pourtant je n'avais pas bu...Ce qui est déjà en soi un miracle.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Cent quarante - sans carotte - sans que rentre cent courantes vers la porte - sans quinvente sequins, vente, coquins, sans que  la limite.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2010)

QUOI? une terrasse? et pourquoi pas un carré VIP et un sauna? :modo:

et je suppose que les boissons alcoolisées sont désormais proscrites et qu'on ne sert plus que des cocktails macro-biotiques!


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2010)

Force est de constater que certains anciens ont hélas des comportements de nioubes et s'abstiennent de lire les règles. Que fait la police ?


----------



## Fìx (23 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Force est de constater que certains anciens ont hélas des comportements de nioubes et s'abstiennent de lire les règles. Que fait la police ?



Je dirais même plus mon cher Romuald! _(mon cher c'est juste pour faire des lettres en plus  )_ Mais que fait donc la police _rootière_ du forum??


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2010)

Et alors! je m'insurge! et moi, quand je m'insurge ce n'est pas pour respecter les règles! non mais... dans quel monde vivons-nous!


----------



## Tom_Sg (23 Juillet 2010)

Mince                                                                                                                                alors !


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juillet 2010)

Nous ne sommes pas tous égaux. Pour preuve, certains n'arrivent même pas à comprendre des rêgles aussi simples. Ou alors il ne sait pas lire


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> mais dans la limite exacte de 140 caractères[/B] (ni un de plus, ni un de moins, espaces inclues).



Désolé pour cette question idiote mais comment fait-on pour savoir que l'on a bien 140 caractères sans passer par word la merde ? TextEdit ne le permet pas je crois non ??


ps : 140 pile poil mais bon word quoi...


----------



## Fìx (23 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> ps : 140 pile poil mais bon word quoi...



Ou bien tu utilises un site qui te permet de compter à ta place!! C'est très pratique pour cet exercice... et sûrement pour d'autres aussi!!


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ou bien tu utilises un site qui te permet de compter à ta place!! C'est très pratique pour cet exercice... et sûrement pour d'autres aussi!!



Parfait merci ! Je connaissais pourtant mais j'avais complètement zappé.

Doc je pense que tu peux l'ajouter dans ton intro non ? 


*EDIT : MAIS NAN IL EST POURRI TON TRUC IL COMPTE LES ESPACES, ANDOUILLE !!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Parfait merci ! Je connaissais pourtant mais j'avais complètement zappé.
> 
> Doc je pense que tu peux l'ajouter dans ton intro non ?


_Hélas, mon pauvre ami! Ne connais-tu donc pas les règles qui régissent ces lieux ? Il est trop tard pour modifier mon texte de présentation._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Le soleil est passé, je peux rouvrir les stores. Le ciel est gris, l'open-space blanc. Le store est open et qu'est-ce qui s'passe ? J'attend


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Désolé pour cette question idiote mais comment fait-on pour savoir que l'on a bien 140 caractères sans passer par word la merde ? TextEdit ne le permet pas je crois non ??
> 
> 
> ps : 140 pile poil mais bon word quoi...


Twitter étant l'inspiration, beaucoup d'outils pour faire du gazouillis proposent une fonction de comptage de caractères; j'utilise Tweetie.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> _Hélas, mon pauvre ami! Ne connais-tu donc pas les règles qui régissent ces lieux ? Il est trop tard pour modifier mon texte de présentation._



Je n'avais pas bien vu sa date d'émission en effet, mais ce bon vieux Grug pourrait rectifier, sinon comment Imacounet, Petit Louis, et LolYangcool vont pouvoir participer ?

Oui peut-être est-ce mieux ainsi finalement 

Reprenons, pardon pour cette aparté.


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juillet 2010)

N'étant point habitué à touiteur vu que je connaissais pas, moi j'utilise Smultron pour compter les caractères. 

Ah tiens ! Il pleuviote.


----------



## Tom_Sg (23 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Nous ne sommes pas tous égaux. Pour preuve, certains n'arrivent même pas à comprendre des rêgles aussi simples. Ou alors il ne sait pas lire



Les espaces sont censés compter. Il y a exactement 140 caractères je ne vais pas te faire une vidéo pour te le prouver lors d'une édition


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> N'étant point habitué à touiteur vu que je connaissais pas, moi j'utilise Smultron pour compter les caractères.
> 
> Ah tiens ! Il pleuviote.



Ah bah oui LE Smultron j'ai bête, pas comme s'il était dans mon dock en plus... 

*EDIT : FUCK !! LUI AUSSI COMPTE LES ESPACES !! BON DOC TU FAIS COMMENT SANS WORD ??*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Sur le bar, encore,
soliloquer fort :
automne de nos pensées.

*
* *

revenir toujours
aux passés amours
rêves perdus du printemps.​


----------



## Nephou (23 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> _Hélas, mon pauvre ami! Ne connais-tu donc pas les règles qui régissent ces lieux ? Il est trop tard pour modifier mon texte de présentation._



Cest pourtant désormais chose fait pour, je lespère, le bonheur de tous : petits et grands. Sinon ? Et bien cest tant pis pour eux. Voilà


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juillet 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Mince                                                                                                                                alors !



*Et ça, ça fait 140 caractères et mon cul c'est du poulet en sauce grand veneur !!!!!!!!!! *

Bon plus que 30 caractères. Hop hop j'y suis


----------



## Nephou (23 Juillet 2010)

JPTK il me semble quil y a un truc que tu ne comprends pas. Ce truc à lair dêtre les mots « espaces incluses ». Alors on se calme hein !


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> JPTK il me semble qu&#8217;il y a un truc que tu ne comprends pas. Ce truc à l&#8217;air d&#8217;être les mots « espaces incluses ». Alors on se calme hein !&#8230;



Au temps pour moi désolé j'avais lu strictement l'inverse 3 fois de suite au moins :rose: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h02 ----------

_Je le sentais pas ce jour là, du saumon eco+, des chevilles molly et un paquet de noix de cajou, c'était trop, j'allais me faire coincer..._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Elle marchait calmement, reine de printemps, sourire Joconde et regard d'un autre monde...
Dans son ombre altière, hurlaient les ouvrières.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2010)

Ce matin je voulais acheter une baguette fraîche à l'angle de mon quartier, finalement j'ai pris deux miches grasses à l'affable boulangère.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juillet 2010)

Je n'aime pas Twitter ni Facebook. J'ai bcp de membres Macg sur ma _ignore list._ Mais j'ai mes amis de LaHorde© et de la Terrasse de la Cave.




/edit pour Ouèbo : t'as pris les miches de la boulangère ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2010)

Anthony Nelzin innocente Nyx0uf, Nyx0uf innocente Anthony Nelzin, Toximityx innocente Ced_, Ced_ innocente Toximityx. Suspect tout ça, non ?


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

_J'ai déjà vu cette fille, je m'approche et lui demande un orifice, elle n'en a plus et me dit avoir donné ce qui lui restait à un militaire_


----------



## Aladdin Sane (23 Juillet 2010)

Le mariage c'est choisir de ne faire plus qu'un seul avec la personne aimée. 
Le problème c'est de savoir lequel des deux on doit choisir...


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2010)

Yess!... Finito, le boulot !... Qu'est-ce qu'il va faire le tipunch ?!...
Dessiner... dessiner une _femmeàpoil_, mais oui, pour changer !...


----------



## Gronounours (24 Juillet 2010)

Je reviens de l'Applestore du Louvre, je vois pas pourquoi les geeks se tirent autant sur la nouille. C'est froid, bruyant et plus cher. GNN


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2010)

Lendemain de défonce.
&#8212; Tiens il est déjà 16 h 30 ?!
Le soleil dans sa phase descendante.
&#8212; J'ai dormi comme un bébé&#8230;
Ton programme ?
&#8212; Zz&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2010)

Boucaner dès le réveil devant l'écran à peine un bon café avalé, voilà une saine occupation végétative pour un dimanche à peine ensoleillé&#8230;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juillet 2010)

Continuer à rédiger ma thèse dès le petit déjeuner de quinze heures avalé, voilà une saine activité dont je me serais bien volontiers passé.


----------



## boodou (25 Juillet 2010)

Du tri dans des vieilleries oubliées, on croit s'alléger en se débarrassant d'objets du passé, et puis non, on replonge dans ses souvenirs


----------



## Nephou (25 Juillet 2010)

Depuis jeudi je bourlingue. Je bous entre deux prises de paracétamol, jonglant, plongeant dans des lits avec délices, en sortant avec envie.


----------



## Madeline (26 Juillet 2010)

En ce jour mi-gris-mi-bleu, j'ai accueilli, dans l'espace galerie de mon atelier, une fille de mon village natal. 50 ans sans s'être revues!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2010)

Putain!!
Bouffer un plat Picard devant son écran, c'est un peu la loose quand même.
Pour un peu je vais finir geek et me taper des pizzas...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2010)

S'en allant de bon matin, déposer une missive aux PTT, revint à grands pas pour y joindre la pièce oubliée à ce pli trop hâtivement scellé.


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2010)

..........................
..........................
......(\_x_/)..........
.....= o_o =.........
......./_/_/\_)~.....



----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2010)

Tibo s'élance ! Le lapin, juste croqué par aCLR, bondit du coin de la page pour disparaître dans son terrier de pixels. Manqué le souper !


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2010)

Mais c'est que c'est de ma chatte que vous parlez ! N'allez quand même pas lui faire du mal ? Hein ?! Une si gentille bête, câline et tout


----------



## 'chon (27 Juillet 2010)

Pas si facile de vivre de l'air du temps.

Pas facile de se montrer derrière les breloques, les tocs, les hic, les aie, les pfft..  Damned


----------



## Craquounette (27 Juillet 2010)

Dans le côté obscur de la force, il tomba.Pour lui, plus rien ne peut Ioda.
Perdu il est. A jamais il sombrera.
En vert, il se transforma.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2010)

Revu 'le Parrain' hier (en VF, merci France 3). Contrairement à ses acteurs le film n'a pas pris une ride. Quant au dernier quart d'heure !


----------



## boodou (28 Juillet 2010)

Casque de plomb, le Givry coulait à flots hier soir mais je l'ai bien payé au réveil 
Le temps d'un soir, le poids du monde qui s'allège .


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2010)

j'attends sans trop y penser que se termine ce trop long run.. Fatigué, usé avec l'angoisse d'être incapable d'oublier ce job une semaine !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2010)

C'est d'autant plus inexcusable que cette mauvaise publicité est loin de l'esprit des cent-quarante caractères exigés par l'auteur de ce fil


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2010)

Cool guys&#8230;
Quand j'ai vu que ce p'tit concours se déroulait sur Twitttttt&#8230; j'ai sauté sur l'occasion pour qu'il s'essaye à l'exercice, ici&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------

Je ne pensais pas qu'il allait tout simplement copié-collé une partie de son message dans pvpbp. J'l'avais pourtant aiguillé sur la page 1.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------

_Au téléphone_
&#8212; Qu'est-ce t'as foutu dadoo ?! C'est quoi ce burdel dans le fil de DocEvil ?! Faut que je te sorte de ce mauvais pas !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------

Je me dépêche avant que ce chevalier blanc de pacotille de collodion ne se serve de ce prétexte pour attaquer une fois de plus, La Horde ©&#8230;


----------



## rabisse (30 Juillet 2010)

Ciel bleu, céruléen, profond. Peu d'étoiles. Mer calme, une belle lune montante. De petits nuages à franges d'argent, filants.. Une clope.
​


----------



## Anthony (31 Juillet 2010)

Il me dédie un fil, attendant que je m'y prenne. Il effleure la pelote de sa griffe acérée à l'ombre de son sourire félin. Un nud.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> Il me dédie un fil, attendant que je m'y prenne. Il effleure la pelote de sa griffe acérée à l'ombre de son sourire félin. Un nud.


_Tu me vois plus sournois que je ne suis, jeune homme. Quant à mes griffes hélas, elles sont émoussées. Méfie-toi des amers, pas d'une ombre._


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Oh. Une bande de trou du cul. C'est rigolo. Ils sont persuadés avoir de l'esprit. Mais en fait pas. Motte de beurre, fiente de sel et acide.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Oh. Une bande de trou du cul. C'est rigolo. Ils sont persuadés avoir de l'esprit. Mais en fait pas. Motte de beurre, fiente de sel et acide.


_Que j'aime tes colères et la violence de tes emportements ! Que j'aime retrouver dans ta rage ce mot pur qui me manque désormais : jeunesse._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Coup de balai sur l'esprit !
On brade. On solde. On donne presque !
L'esprit du vide sont en baisse !
Bouillabaisse.
Avant chgt de prop.


----------



## 'chon (6 Août 2010)

Music

Pas de changement de propriétaire
Juste une panneau, A LOUER

*Beneath*
Il restera, là bas, un petit bout de moi et de la poussière..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

C'est dur mais personne n'est abandonné. Complètement.
Je n'existe pas. Tu chouines. L'alcool. Coquine.
Exciter les tripes. Divaguer. tri-X.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

_En cent quarante caractères de deux cents quarante carats, je mords le sable car à terre, bing! bang!, tu m'as saigné d'un coup d'il droit._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

_Le juge blond trancha. Un whisky à la main, ajustant son costume, il bondit tempêtant : « Offrez ce vif zéphyr au clown joyeux qui fume... »_

EDIT: En fait, la précédente me plaît davantage ainsi :


> En cent quarante caractères de deux cents quarante carats, je mords le sable car à terre, Bang! Bang!, tu m'as saigné d'un coup d'&#339;il droit.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Août 2010)

Un écran, une lumière, des bougies .Quelques feuilles, un stylo, une enveloppe... Lettre ou e-mail ? Rapidité ou plaisir de lécher le timbre ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2010)

Venez !
Venez nombreux mes amis !
Profitez de cette grande semaine de l'amour en 140 allées et venues.
Orgasme assuré en très peu de temps&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2010)

Oui, venez nombreux !

Cet événement est sponsorisé par la LATF (la Ligue Anti Tombé de Futal)

_(Demi tarif pour les éjaculateurs précoces)_


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2010)

Oh oui !!

Je les adore ceux-là !
Il n'y a aucun effort à faire pour récolter le sirop de leur canne à sucre.

Parfois, un regard suffit...


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2011)

Le temps est propice aux fouilles, à la chasse aux toiles d&#8217;araignée, aux alcools étranges dans leurs flacons anonymes.

Devenir la chaleur.


----------



## NED (26 Juin 2011)

Oui c'est l'été. Les scarabées sortent de terre et tous les rampants qui piquent avec...


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2011)

Et je ne me rappelle plus quel Baygon® utiliser contre les insectes rampants déjà ?!
Le vert ou le rouge ?
Laisse tomber, y'a plus qu'vert&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (27 Juin 2011)

Le vert a des carences, des absence et connait parfois des romances. Le vert a des ratés tôt et tarde à darder en son rayon.

Vert fissuré !


----------

